# Outside fun!



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Took the hedgies outside today since it was a glorious, sunny, warm day! Just wanted to share pics!
















As you can see, once Bingley found the cozy tunnel, he was done exploring! Ha!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Bingley has the same attitude Lily typically had for the outdoors. "...What's going on? ...Nope, I'm gonna hide in your pant leg, mom."

Also, you have NO IDEA how jealous I am right now...We've had "nice" weather here in the high 40's the past couple days, but it's supposed to go back down to the 20's for the next two days.  And it rained today, which means ICE tomorrow. Can I come live with you?


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh Kelsey, I don't envy you! I love living in the south! Our cold day this week, the high is 50. 

Come on down if you can handle the hot and humid summers!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

How sweet! I couldn't help but tear up, your sweet baby looks so much like my recently departed Penny, who LOVED her outdoor trips like this. 
Looks like a great day for both of you 
I've been excited about my high 40's warm weather... We broke 50 today!! Soak up some sun for us a little farther north!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Wish we had such great weather already! Cute hedgies. Petunia is a little fatty :lol:


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Ah! Soooo cute!!! ^_^


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

SpikeMoose said:


> How sweet! I couldn't help but tear up, your sweet baby looks so much like my recently departed Penny, who LOVED her outdoor trips like this.
> Looks like a great day for both of you
> I've been excited about my high 40's warm weather... We broke 50 today!! Soak up some sun for us a little farther north!


_Draenog Wish we had such great weather already! Cute hedgies. Petunia is a little fatty _

Aww! I'm so sorry for your loss! I adopted Petunia last week and she will be 3 this summer.. I really hope we have at least a year left with her!

She IS a fatty but we are working on that! Our playpen came in yesterday and I need to give her another bath and nail trim tonight.. she has some long, KNARLY nails and I'm not sure I got those as short as I should have. She doesn't seem to be running on her wheel much so I have to make sure she gets plenty of time outside of her bin!

I will for sure soak up some sun.. it's raining today so I rented my kids some movies and I'm going to get to sewing so I can get my Etsy store up!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I love how roly-poly Petunia is :lol: they both look so happy! I can't wait until it's warm enough to bring mine outside too!


----------

